
Show HN: Bookmarks manager – Fastbmk.com - fastbmk
http://fastbmk.com/
======
fastbmk
Hello all! I built Fastbmk.com as a fast, lightweight and reliable bookmarking
service. You can create bookmarks with tags and notes. List bookmarks by tag.
Search bookmarks. Import and export bookmarks.

Browser addon is available for Firefox and Chrome. Using addon, you can create
bookmark and check if the current page is already bookmarked.

I intentionally used a minimal set of web technologies to create a tool for
everyday use, which doesn't waste resources of client's computer.

Minimalistic design Low CPU/Memory usage Quick server responses

I already use the service on a daily basis and it works just fine. So I invite
you to try it too :) Currently the service is more like a minimum viable
product. A lot of features are planned to be implemented in the future.

So your opinion, questions, suggestions and ideas are greatly appreciated :)

~~~
wingerlang
Looks similar to [https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/) which is
generally liked on HN, might be a good idea to give some pros and cons (I
don't use either)

~~~
fastbmk
Well, for starters, it's free :)

~~~
wingerlang
You FAQ says it will not be free once out of beta?

Not saying there can't be multiple similar sites, just wondering.

~~~
fastbmk
Now it's free. Use your chance :)

